# [SOLVED] About kernel upgrade

## apinsard

Hello,

I just installed Funtoo with kernel vanilla 3.7.5. When I run emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world, it looks like it emerged version 3.7.6 of the kernel. However I formerly (with another Gentoo installation) had troubles with kernel upgrade. It literally messed up my kernel configuration and I had to use genkernel to get a working system as soon as possible.

I don't want to make the same mistake twice. But I also don't want to spend too much time reconfiguring the kernel each time a new release is available.

Is it a good idea to stay a long time with kernel 3.7.5 (adding >sys-kernel/vanilla-sources-3.7.5 in package.mask)?

Or should I port my configuration from one kernel to another? What precautions to be taken? I suppose just copying .config from linux-3.7.5 to linux-3.7.6 is not a good idea.

Thanks for your help.Last edited by apinsard on Sat Feb 09, 2013 12:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## GFCCAE6xF

Just copy your config and run 

```
# make oldconfig
```

Sometimes it will prompt you to make choices, usually N is default and they are not needed (make sure to not just blast through these hitting enter just in case).

Also finish off with "make nconfig" or similar to just have a quick look and check things are set correctly, if you feel the need to.

Edit: Just to point out, this is all covered in the documentation: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-upgrade.xml  // http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/kernel-upgrade.xml

----------

## apinsard

Thanks I will check this out.

----------

## pakjebakmeel

 *apinsard wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> I just installed Funtoo with kernel vanilla 3.7.5. When I run emerge -uDN --with-bdeps=y @world, it looks like it emerged version 3.7.6 of the kernel. However I formerly (with another Gentoo installation) had troubles with kernel upgrade. It literally messed up my kernel configuration and I had to use genkernel to get a working system as soon as possible.
> 
> I don't want to make the same mistake twice. But I also don't want to spend too much time reconfiguring the kernel each time a new release is available.
> ...

 

```
cp /usr/src/linux_old/.config /usr/src/linux_new/

cd /usr/src/linux_new/

make oldconfig

make && make modules_install
```

move the compiled kernel into place and update bootloader (if applicable). Lilo for instance.

o and update the linux symlink if this has not yet been done automatically.

----------

